# Vorsicht bei habibi.de



## dvill (6 September 2015)

Eine neue Masche zur Überraschung ahnungsloser Verbraucher ist online. Unter habibi.de kann man sich kostenlos registrieren. Dann stellt man fest, dass der kostenlose Zugang nichts kann.

Das "Premium-Paket" kostet nur 1 Euro. Das kann man ja mal testen.

Im Klitzekleingedruckten mit zufällig ganz schwachem Kontrast steht dann was von automatischer Verlängerung zu 99 Euro pro Jahr mit Mindestlaufzeit von 2 Jahren.

Erfahrungsgemäß werden da viele Verbraucher "reinrasseln", was wohl auch Absicht dieser hinterhältigen Gestaltung ist. Objektiv werden viele für "1 Euro" klicken und die Folgerung als Überraschung erleben.

Es ist auch sehr die Frage, ob die Klarheit der Darstellung für einen wirksamen Vertrag ausreichend ist.

Viel Arbeit für die Verbraucherzentrale Sachen.


> Habibi.de Media GmbH i. G.
> Neefestraße 88
> 09116 Chemnitz
> Deutschland


----------



## Hippo (6 September 2015)

Das ist doch ein Revival der alten Abofallen mit ihrem "Testzugang"
Und Chemnitz ...
... da fällt mir doch gleich wer ein


----------



## Nicko1998 (6 September 2015)

Ein alter Bekannter - im Impressum ist er ja erwähnt! _Goldfinger - he's the man with the midas touch, a spider's touch - such a cold finger beckons you to enter his web of sin, but don't go in....._


----------



## dvill (6 September 2015)

Ich hatte nach dem alten Bekannten gesucht und dann die tollen Angebote gefunden.

Das kann man hier auch mal dokumentieren, ein 50 Euro Gutschein für 12,08 Euro und ein 40 Zoll Flachbildschirm für 1,62 Euro.

Da muss man zugreifen.


----------



## passer (8 September 2015)

Herr Jähn, Melango... ja die alte Bande.
Unkraut vergeht nicht.


----------



## passer (8 September 2015)

Wer in die Falle rein getappt ist, widerrufen will über Mail
Da kommt das:


> This is the Postfix program at host mail-in-13.arcor-online.net.
> 
> I'm sorry to have to inform you that your message could not
> be delivered to one or more recipients. It's attached below.
> ...


Und schon ist zu sagen, das die Forderungen dieser Pixxer nicht durchsetzungsfähig sind, denn wenn ein Widerruf per Email nicht möglich ist, dann hat man in Karl Marx Stadt schon verloren.


----------



## bernhard (8 September 2015)

Alternativ nimmt

[email protected]

"Post" entgegen.


----------



## Azzendino (14 September 2015)

F**K

Jetzt bin ich eben so ein Idiot gewesen und hab mich da angemeldet. Und als beim ersten Klick auf die Angebote die Frage nach 1€ Test-Vertrag kam, wurde ich erst recht stutzig. Goggle bemüht und sofort gingen die Alarmglocken an. Hätte besser erst gegoogelt. Verdammt!!!

Habe mich ja bisher nur kostenlos angemeldet. Habe ja keinen Kosten zugestimmt. Dennoch habe ich gerade eine Widerrufsmail an [email protected] geschickt in der ich von allem sofort zurücktrete und um löschung meines Accounts bitte.

Zu spät? Droht jetzt schon ärger?? Oder alles gut solange ich nichts kostenpflichtig bestellt/angeklickt hab?

Gruß


----------



## BenTigger (14 September 2015)

Azzendino schrieb:


> F**K
> Und als beim ersten Klick auf die Angebote die Frage nach 1€ Test-Vertrag kam, wurde ich erst recht stutzig. Goggle bemüht und sofort gingen die Alarmglocken an.



Hast du bei der 1€ Frage den Vertrag dann angenommen oder nicht?


----------



## Hippo (14 September 2015)

Er stellts zumindest geschickter an als bei seinem Melangoscheiß.
Du meldest Dich nicht kostenlos an sondern für einen Euro - da klickt jeder doch "kostenpflichtig bestellen" (ist ja nur 1 €)
... und übersehen die 14 Tage-Frist
Schick sicherheitshalber ein Einschreiben / Rückschein hinterher


----------



## Azzendino (14 September 2015)

Nein, die Anmeldung ist kostenlos. So steht es auch in deren AGB. 

*3. Preise, Zahlung, Laufzeit, Kündigung*

1. Die Anmeldung zum Service „Habibi.de" ist als solche kostenlos. Um jedoch Premium-Leistungen nutzen zu können, steht ein interner kostenpflichtiger Premium-Service zur Verfügung. Möchte der Nutzer diesen Premium-Service nutzen, muss er zumindest einen zweiwöchigen Test des Nachrichten-Service buchen.
2. Die bei Anmeldung jeweils gültigen Preise (Servicegebühren) für die kostenpflichtigen Leistungen der Habibi.de GmbH sind den Anmeldeseiten ("Authentifizierung") und den gesonderten "Verbraucherinformationen" zu entnehmen.
Habe mich angemeldet, und wollte dann auf einen der Services gehen, und dort war ein Button "Für nur 1€ testen". Diesen Button habe ich NICHT betätigt.


----------



## Reducal (14 September 2015)

Vielleicht gibbet ja mal wieder verschiedene Anmeldefenster, je nach dem, über welchen Gateway der User rein schneit?


----------



## Hippo (14 September 2015)

Ich bleib dabei, jag das Einschreiben hinterher - dem Ex-Melangonier trau ich nicht weiter als ich ihn werfen kann.
Vorausgesetzt Du bist noch innerhalb der 14 Tage.


----------



## passer (14 September 2015)

Das perfide an der Sache ist, bei der Adresse nach kostenloser Anmeldung kann man eine Fantasy Adresse eingeben.
Wenn man dann das 1€ Angebot annimmt, kann reicht ein Klick, und das Angebot ist mit der Adresse angenommen. 
Andere Anbieter- auch unseriöse aus den Porno Bereich, wollen die Kontonummer, oder lassen die Adresse noch mal überprüfen.
Und zur endgültigen Angstmache behalten sich die Dexxen aus Karl Murx Stadt eine Strafanzeige vor.
Auch wenn die damit nicht durchkommen, ein Faktor unwissenden Angst zu machen ist das schon.

Wer in die Falle getappt ist, Widerruf, und eine CC Adresse angeben.


----------



## Azzendino (14 September 2015)

CC Adresse angeben?


----------



## Azzendino (14 September 2015)

Wenn ich den Widerruf per Einschreiben rausschicke, bin ich dann sicher? Hab mich ja eben erst angemeldet. 14 Tage also sicher eingehalten


----------



## BenTigger (14 September 2015)

Einschreiben mit Rückmeldung, dass Einschreiben auch angekommen ist, sowie einen Zeugen, der später im Streitfall, bezeugen kann, das der Widerruf auch im Umschlag war und du den Umschlag auch bei der Post versendet hast. Dazu dann die Kopie des Schreibens natürlich auch aufbewahren.
Das wäre der sicherste Weg, den ich gehen würde, wenn ich Angst hätte.
Dann kann zumindest keiner Behaupten, das nur ein leerer Zettel im Umschlag war.
Somit sind die 14 Tage Widerruf dann mit Sicherheit nachweisbar eingehalten.


----------



## Azzendino (14 September 2015)

OK. Wird gemacht. Also Einschreiben oder mit Rückschein?

Mal doof gefragt... wenn man so eine Seite mit zB Max Mustermann in der Musterstraße ausfüllt, nur um zu gucken was da so kommt? Wäre man dann über die IP-Adresse trotzdem in die Falle gegangen?


----------



## dvill (14 September 2015)

Was soll da kommen?

Das neue iPhone für 2,38 Euro?


----------



## Azzendino (14 September 2015)

Ich korrigiere: um zu gucken wie es auf der Internetseite nach Anmeldung weitergeht.


----------



## dvill (14 September 2015)

Was ich nur sagen wollte: Man verpasst da nichts. Die Super-Schnäppchen gibt es nicht.


----------



## Hippo (14 September 2015)

Azzendino schrieb:


> Ich korrigiere: um zu gucken wie es auf der Internetseite nach Anmeldung weitergeht.


Laß solche Spielchen wenn Du nicht abgebrüht genug bist dazu.
Das ist ein Spielplatz für unsere Veteranen denen diese Fuzzis nur mehr ein müdes A....runzeln entlocken.


----------



## Dirk Katzenschwanz (16 September 2015)

Ich nehme beinahe an, dass der [...] in Kürze damit ein weiteres Mal konfrontiert werden wird.... Klick Urteil ist inzwischen bestätigt und erging u.a. gegen ihn persönlichhttp://www.verbraucherzentrale-sachsen.de/mediabig/231738A.pdf


----------



## dvill (16 September 2015)

Der Facebook-Werbefischzug läuft

http://zddk.eu/groups/berichte-von-externen-websites/forum/topic/b2b-is-back/


> Wird momentan auf Facebook in den Werbeblocks gezeigt


----------



## Dirk Katzenschwanz (17 September 2015)

Preishinweis auf Abofalle EUR 99 pro Jahr bei 2 Jahren Vertragslaufzeit taucht nur während des Anmeldevorgangs auf. Ansonsten wird in den AGB nur nebulös auf auf den kostenpflichtigen Premiumzugang verwiesen. Dafür scheint der "Technologe" mit der Preisgestaltung noch ein wenig zu experimentieren, am 11.09.2015 wollte er noch EUR 99 pro Quartal. Wahrscheinlich erschien selbst ihm das ein wenig überzogen zu sein.




http://www.directupload.net/file/d/4113/lp5n7c8n_jpg.htm


----------



## dvill (17 September 2015)

dvill schrieb:


> ein 50 Euro Gutschein für 12,08 Euro und ein 40 Zoll Flachbildschirm für 1,62 Euro.


http://www.freiepresse.de/NACHRICHT...-Gewinn-an-Staat-abfuehren-artikel9261355.php


> Nach Auffassung der Richter hat das Unternehmen auf seinen Online-Marktplätzen und auf Facebook für Produkte mit Fantasiepreisen geworben, die sich bei näherer Betrachtung in Luft auflösten. So wurden Käufer mit Full-HD-Fernsehern für 31,45 Euro oder Marken-Smartphones für 19,90 Euro geködert, auf die sie bis heute warten.


----------



## dvill (18 September 2015)

http://www.radziwill.info/Eine-neue...mbH-aus-Chemnitz-David-Jaehn-ist-wieder-dabei


> Normalerweise hält man spätestens dann still, wenn eine Anklage im Briefkasten liegt. In der Hoffnung, dass es überzeugend klingt, wenn man sich in der Hauptverhandlung geläutert gibt. Und verspricht, zukünftig keine krummen Dinge mehr zu drehen.





> Jetzt mit dem alten Geschäftsmodell einer Abo-Falle weiterzumachen, lässt sich hingegen verorten zwischen Chuzpe und nicht-mehr-alle-Tassen-im-Schrank-haben.


----------



## Dirk Katzenschwanz (18 September 2015)

dvill schrieb:


> ... lässt sich hingegen verorten zwischen Chuzpe und nicht-mehr-alle-Tassen-im-Schrank-haben...



Knastsehnsucht? Vorfreude auf das Wiedersehen seines Rodgauer Zunftkollegen M...... B.... in einer von außen bewachten Stacheldrahtburg?


----------



## dvill (20 September 2015)

Wer ist überhaupt der Anbieter? Gemäß

www.handelsregister.de

oder auch

http://www.firmenwissen.de/az/firmeneintrag/09116/3030316705/VILLA_JAEHN_HOME_GARDEN_GMBH.html

wurde am 14.11.2014 eine Firma

Habibi.de GmbH, Chemnitz, Neefestraße 88, 09116 Chemnitz
AG Chemnitz, HRB 29199

eingetragen. Diese wurde am 3.12.2014 umbenannt zu

Villa Jähn - Home & Garden GmbH

Eine "habibi.de Media GmbH" finde ich jedenfalls im Handelsregister nicht und das Impressum unter habibi.de nennt auch nur "Habibi.de Media GmbH i. G."

Gibt es zu diesem Angebot eine aktive Firma?


----------



## dvill (20 September 2015)

http://www.gesetze-im-internet.de/gmbhg/__11.html


> Ist vor der Eintragung im Namen der Gesellschaft gehandelt worden, so haften die Handelnden persönlich und solidarisch.


----------



## Dirk Katzenschwanz (21 September 2015)

... ganz ehrlich, wäre ich Mr. Habibi, vormals Mr. Melango usw., würde mich das hier äußerst nervös machen Klick ...


----------



## dvill (22 September 2015)

http://www.radziwill.info/Eine-neue...mbH-aus-Chemnitz-David-Jaehn-ist-wieder-dabei


> Preise fast wie für Hehlerware


http://www.yopmail.com/de/mail.php?b=meier&id=me_ZGHjBGVlZQp1ZGNjZQNjZGV1BGL4Aj==


> Versace Handtaschen 69 EUR


----------



## Reducal (23 September 2015)

Habe mich schon seit einiger Zeit gefragt, woher ich "*habibi*" kenne. Bei der Durchsicht meiner Mediathek kam die Erleuchtung. Der Chemnitzer, der auch den dortigen Polizeisportverein unterstützt (kopfschüttel), hat bestimmt öfter mal _Buddha Bar 13_ gehört - _Caramel Project - Ya *Habibi*_. Jetzt wage ich zu ahnen, was der raucht!


----------



## Dirk Katzenschwanz (1 Oktober 2015)

Reducal schrieb:


> Habe mich schon seit einiger Zeit gefragt, woher ich "*habibi*" kenne. Bei der Durchsicht meiner Mediathek kam die Erleuchtung. Der Chemnitzer, der auch den dortigen Polizeisportverein unterstützt (kopfschüttel), hat bestimmt öfter mal _Buddha Bar 13_ gehört - _Caramel Project - Ya *Habibi*_. Jetzt wage ich zu ahnen, was der raucht!



Habibi, arabisch für "Liebling" hieß bereits der Vorläufer seines jetzigen "seriösen" Portals "Villa Gähn" zum Vertrieb hochwertiger englischer Gartenmöbel etc. Denke, dass er damit nicht ganz an die Erlöse seiner vormaligen Abofallen herankam, bzw. von der "haste-mal-nen-Euro" Button-Lösung-Umgehung von Dating-Portalen angelockt worden ist. Egal was und wieviel er wovon geraucht haben mag, ich an seiner Stelle würde angesichts der ergangenen Unterlassungsverfügung äußerst nervös werden.


----------



## dvill (7 Oktober 2015)

Diese Firma heißt irgendwie doch anders:

www.handelsregister.de


> Amtsgericht Chemnitz Aktenzeichen: HRB 29840 	Bekannt gemacht am: 06.10.2015 15:45 Uhr





> Neueintragungen
> 
> 05.10.2015
> 
> HRB 29840: Habibi Media GmbH, Chemnitz, Neefestraße 88, 09116 Chemnitz. Gesellschaft mit beschränkter Haftung. Gesellschaftsvertrag vom 24.08.2015. Geschäftsanschrift: Neefestraße 88, 09116 Chemnitz. Gegenstand des Unternehmens: Recherche nach Produkten und Lieferanten für Privat- und Gewerbekunden.


Was ist nun der Unterschied zu


> Amtsgericht Chemnitz Aktenzeichen: HRB 29199 	Bekannt gemacht am: 14.11.2014 18:30 Uhr





> Neueintragungen
> 
> 14.11.2014
> 
> ...


Lösung: jetzt auch für Privatkunden.


----------



## dvill (7 Oktober 2015)

http://habibi.de/index.php?request=agb


> Der Service der Habibi Media GmbH besteht darin, Nutzern eine Internetplattform (Habibi.de) zur Verfügung zu stellen, auf der die Habibi Media GmbH dem Leser redaktionell aufgearbeitete Ratgeber und Produktvorschläge zur Verfügung stellt. Der Service beinhaltet keinen Verkauf von Produkten oder Dienstleistungen oder gar deren Erfolg, sondern lediglich das Bereitstellen der Serviceplattform mit der Möglichkeit, dass der Nutzer Kontakt zu Anbietern aufnehmen kann.
> 
> Die Habibi Media GmbH übernimmt keine Gewähr, dass während der Vertragslaufzeit Kontakte im Sinne des Nutzers zustande kommen.


----------



## dvill (7 Oktober 2015)

Wie kommen diese schwachsinnigen Sparmöglichkeiten zustande?

Habibi verweist z.B. auf snipster.de (Siehe Bild). Das führt auf ein Glücksspielportal mit "1-Cent-Auktionen", welches seit langem einschlägig bekannt ist:

http://www.n-tv.de/technik/Vorsicht-Abzock-Auktionen-article717343.html


> Auch Gewinner sind Verlierer


Da gibt es ganz tolle Glücksspiele. Das erste Bild dazu zeigt eine Auktion, die zur gleichen Zeit startet und endet. Die ersten Gebote treffen schon vorher ein. Klasse.

Der Mediamarkt-Gutschein für 50 Euro hat angeblich den Endpreis 5,92 Euro. Für den Glücksspielanbieter bringt das 592 Gebote zu je 0,50 Euro, also klingelt die Kasse mit 296 Euro plus 5,92 Euro.

Konkret: Der Mitbieter "andy05" ist allein fünfmal in der kurzen Übersicht gelistet und stellt hier 50% der Gebote ein. Er hat vermutlich mehr für Gebote bezahlt, als er sparen konnte. Die anderen verlieren das Geld ohne Nutzen. Glücksspiel eben.

Andy05 zahlt jedenfalls mehr als behauptet. Die Werbeaussage ist falsch.


----------



## jürgen sp (30 Oktober 2015)

hatte mich da auch angeldet und direckt via mail gekündigt jetzt über 1 Monat später bekommt man eine Zahlungsaufforderung für eine Mitgliedschaft was dagegen tun ?


----------



## Hippo (30 Oktober 2015)

Kopie der Mail per Einschreiben/Rückschein an die Geisterfirma und dann zurücklehnen, der Jahreszeit angemessen ein Heißgetränk Deiner Wahl einnehmen und den Herrgott einen guten Mann sein lassen.
Handlungsbedarf m.E. erst dann wieder wenn ein echter Mahnbescheid eintrifft. Dem wird voll umfänglich widersprochen und dann dürfte beim Jähn und seiner juristischen Vorgeschichte Ruhe sein. Wenn nein, dann Anwalt nehmen und dagegenkoffern


----------



## bernhard (2 November 2015)

Hurra, die Rechnungen kommen:

http://www.radziwill.info/Eine-neue...mbH-aus-Chemnitz-David-Jaehn-ist-wieder-dabei


> Update vom 30.10.2015:
> Die Rechnungen kommen


----------



## cheesee (4 November 2015)

Ich habe mich vor einem Jahr bei der vorherigen Firma B2B Chemnitz GmbH angemeldet und auch brav die 240€ für das erste Jahr bezahlt. Kurze Zeit später wurde mir klar, dass das eine Fakefirma ist. Ich habe mich allerdings als Gewerbetreibender angemeldet und dachte ich komme deswegen nicht aus dem Vertrag. Jetzt müsste die 2te Zahlung für das 2te Jahr anstehen. Muss ich diese bezahlen? Ist diese Firma überhaupt noch berechtigt, weil der Name bereits abgeändert wurde  / bzw. angeklagt wurde?


----------



## Hippo (4 November 2015)

Guxu da >>>  http://www.computerbetrug.de/2010/05/abofallen-auch-im-zweiten-jahr-bezahlen-nein-1968


----------



## dvill (4 November 2015)

Siehe www.handelsregister.de


> Amtsgericht Chemnitz Aktenzeichen: HRB 22402 	Bekannt gemacht am: 07.01.2015 18:31 Uhr





> Veränderungen
> 
> 07.01.2015
> 
> ...


http://www.verbraucherzentrale-sachsen.de/abofallenbetreiber-muss-unrechtsgewinne-herausgeben


> Die B2B Technologies Chemnitz GmbH und ihr alleiniger Geschäftsführer David Jähn müssen unrechtmäßig erzielte Gewinne, die durch bestimmte unlautere Geschäftspraktiken entstanden sind, an die Staatskasse herausgeben. Das hat das Landgericht Leipzig unter anderem mit einem Urteil am 16. Juli 2015 entschieden (Aktenzeichen: 05 O 3496/14).


----------



## cheesee (6 November 2015)

SUper.. DANKE!!!


----------



## dvill (19 November 2015)

http://www.radziwill.info/Eine-neue...mbH-aus-Chemnitz-David-Jaehn-ist-wieder-dabei


> Update vom 17.11.2015:
> Neue Anmeldeseiten bei Habibi.de
> 
> Die Habibi Media GmbH aus Chemnitz ändert in rascher Folge ihre Internetseite Habibi.de. "Lagerverkäufe", "Outlets" und "Auktionen" fallen jetzt als Schlagworte ins Auge fallen.


Es scheint nicht einfach zu sein, den Beschiss zu optimieren.

Jetzt ist nur noch von einem Shopping-Magazin die Rede.


----------



## Ice (19 November 2015)

Hatte gerade mit Habibi zutun,war beim RA. ind die sache ist aus der Welt,denke mal das sie ihn endlich das Handwerk legen


----------



## Reducal (20 November 2015)

Ice schrieb:


> ....denke mal das sie ihn endlich das Handwerk legen


Schön wäre es, doch dazu schickt sich niemand ernsthaft an.


----------



## Ice (20 November 2015)

Na um die Anzeige kommt er nicht drumrum und ich gebe da auch nicht nach,er kann sich umbenennen wie er will


----------



## Dirk Katzenschwanz (23 November 2015)

Reducal schrieb:


> Schön wäre es, doch dazu schickt sich niemand ernsthaft an.



... oh doch, werter Reducal, wie Du sehen kannst, ist das Unterlassungsurteil, das die Verbraucherzentrale veranlasst hatte Klick, rechtskräftig. Denke mal, hier ist extreme Kreativität gefordert, um dieses Unterlassungsurteil zu umgehen. Harren wir mal der Dinge, die da in *Chemienitz* im *Solaris-Tower* zusammengebraut werden, um die User mit einem neuen Geschäftsmodell "erfreuen" zu können.


----------



## dvill (24 November 2015)

http://www.mimikama.at/allgemein/iphone-lagerabverkauf-fr-17-eur-auf-facebook-habibi-de/


> Frechheit siegt! “B2B” treibt wieder auf Facebook sein Unwesen.





> Mit der selben Maschen aber mit neuer Domäne bekommen Facebook- Nutzer, je nach Land, folgende Werbung eingeblendet: “IPhone Lagerabverkauf Gefunden Für 17 EUR”


----------



## Dirk Katzenschwanz (25 November 2015)

... verstehe, nachdem das Unterlassungsurteil nur in Deutschland rechtswirksam ist, weicht unser "Geliebter" ins deutschsprachige Ausland aus. Man merkt halt die jahrelange polyglotte und globale Geschäftserfahrung unseres Chemienitzers, sehr sensibel auf Veränderungen im internationalen Geschäftsumfeld reagieren zu können. Ich sage mal so, da ringt der letzte Dinosaurier eines toten Geschäftsmodells ums Überleben in einem immer lebensfeindlicheren Umfeld. Das ist schon fast den Abzockpreis "blechernes Fossil mit Zahnstochern und Strasssteinchen" wert.


----------



## Dirk Katzenschwanz (2 Dezember 2015)

Unendliche Dreistigkeit, völlige Ignoranz unseres Rechtssystems oder schlicht Knastsehnsucht? Ich weiß es nicht....

... lächelt mich doch soeben die Mahnung unseres "Lieblings" in einem Postfach an...


* EILT! Offene Forderung *

Rechtsabteilung <[email protected]>
An
[email protected]


Dez 1 um 2:19 PM
*Aktentzeichen Forderung:* 

Sehr geehrte/r Frau/Herr xxxxxx xxxxxx,

auf unsere bisherigen Mahnungen haben Sie nicht reagiert und keine Zahlungen geleistet.

Sie zwingen uns damit zu weiteren Maßnahmen, die nicht in Ihrem aber auch nicht in unserem Interesse liegen. Sie werden verstehen, dass wir nicht auf die Geltendmachung und Durchsetzung der überfälligen Forderung verzichten können und werden.

Wir geben Ihnen daher hiermit nochmals außergerichtlich die Gelegenheit, die Forderung in Höhe von 99 EUR, innerhalb* von 5 Tagen auf unser Geschäftsgirokonto unter Angabe Ihrer Kundennummer zzzzzzz* zu überweisen.

Hier noch einmal zusammengefasst alle für die Bezahlung relevanten Daten:

Kontoinhaber: Habibi Media GmbH
IBAN: DE.. .... .... .... .... ..
BIC: 
Bitte stets angeben: zzzzzz 
Offener Rechnungsbetrag: 99 EUR

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Mahn- und Rechtsabteilung
Habibi Media GmbH

Neefestraße 88
09116 Chemnitz


----------



## Hilfe gesucht (3 Dezember 2015)

Hallo,
ich habe heute (3.12.15) eine Rechnung ("Zahlungsaufforderung") von Habibi.de aus Chemnitz erhalten.
Für mich (kein gewerbetreibender) war nicht abzusehen, dass ich etwas kostenpflichtiges bestellen würde.
Was soll ich tun?
Danke für Eure Tipps!

Die Daten:
"Ihre Zahlungsaufforderung für Habibi.de
Vielen Dank, dass Sie sich für einen Premium-Zugang bei Habibi.de entschieden haben.
Testzugang für 14 Tage (Abgeschlossen qm 22.10.2015)   1,00 Euro
Jahresgebühr (Zeitraum 10.2015 - 10.2016):                  98,00 Euro
Aufnahmegebühr, einmalig:                                           59.00 Euro 
Gesamtbetrag:                                                            158,00 Euro
Der Gesamtbetrag ist sofort fällig, spätestens jedoch bis zum 7.12.2015."


----------



## Hippo (4 Dezember 2015)

Lies die Threads zu Melango hier im Forum durch - das was dort steht kannst Du genauso für habibi anwenden. Der Jähn hat sich nichts neues einfallen lassen.


----------



## Hilfe gesucht (4 Dezember 2015)

Ich konnte nicht in der 14 Tage-Frist per Mail widerrufen, da mit das Zustandekommen eines Vertrags nicht klar war. Also muss ich jetzt auf die Rechnung oben reagieren. Ich habe vor wie folgt vorzugehen: - Einschreiben mit Rückschein, dass nachweisbar ist, dass es auch angekommen ist, sowie einen Zeugen, der später im Streitfall, bezeugen kann, das der Widerruf auch im Umschlag war und ich den Umschlag auch bei der Post versendet habe. Dazu dann die Kopie des Schreibens aufbewahren.
- Hinweis, dass ich kein Gewerbetreibender bin und dass daher vor dem Anklicken eines Buttons ALLE Informationen hätten gegeben werden müssen. Da das nicht geschehen ist, ist kein wirksamer Vertrag zustande gekommen und ich widerspreche der Zahlungsaufforderung.
- Auf  Schreiben werde ich nicht mehr reagieren.

Könnt Ihr mir bitte noch mal Rückmeldung geben, ob das ok ist oder würdet Ihr anders vorgehen oder irgendwas ändern?
Herzlichen Dank vorab für Eure Hilfe!


----------



## bernhard (4 Dezember 2015)

Einen konkreten individuellen Rechtsrat dürfen wir aus gesetzlichen Gründen nicht geben.

Es ist auch nicht klar, was der Fordernde weiter betreiben wird. Wir haben seit vielen Jahren Einschüchterungsfallen mit untergeschobenen Verträgen erlebt, wobei die Betroffenen objektiv nicht mehr machen mussten, als den Mahnmüll zum Altpapier zu tragen. Die juristisch sicherere Variante mit Widerspruch per Einschreiben macht viel mehr Arbeit, wirkt aber beruhigend.

Wer persönlich ganz sicher gehen will, kann die Verbraucherzentralen oder spezialisierte Anwälte befragen, z.B.

http://www.radziwill.info/Eine-neue...mbH-aus-Chemnitz-David-Jaehn-ist-wieder-dabei

Jeder muss selbst entscheiden, ob es angesichts der Fragwürdigkeit des Angebotes, das Verbraucher erkennbar irreführen soll, wirtschaftlich sein kann, eine solche Forderung vor Gericht durchsetzen zu wollen.


----------



## haudraufundschluss (4 Dezember 2015)

Das Anmeldeprocedere ist so ausgestaltet, dass dort beliebige Daten eingegeben werden können. Eine Überprüfung, auch der E-Mail-Adresse über einen Aktivierungslink, findet nicht statt. Damit könnte ich meinen unliebsamen Nachbarn genauso anmelden, wie jeden anderen auch. Und wenn ich seine E-Mail-Adresse kenne, kriegt er auch ganz sicher Rechnungen von dem Laden. Hat er dann einen Vertrag mit denen?

Das ist so ein ganz typisches Merkmal von Abofallen.



Hilfe gesucht schrieb:


> Dazu dann die Kopie des Schreibens aufbewahren.
> - Hinweis, dass ich kein Gewerbetreibender bin und dass daher vor dem Anklicken eines Buttons ALLE Informationen hätten gegeben werden müssen. Da das nicht geschehen ist, ist kein wirksamer Vertrag zustande gekommen und ich widerspreche der Zahlungsaufforderung.



Damit nimmst Du eine Hürde für den Fallensteller: Du räumst ein, Dich selbst angemeldet zu haben.


----------



## Hippo (4 Dezember 2015)

Hör auf HduS (Post vor dem hier)


----------



## Help (4 Dezember 2015)

Can somebody tell me in english what can i do?Please! i thinked the konto is free, i entered just one time and now after 3weeks i get a letter where is written that i must pay 158e!!! 
I don't need any service from them, what can i do?
thanks for your help!


----------



## Kt1985 (4 Dezember 2015)

Hallo,

Ich habe heute auch eine rechnung von habibi bekommen. Ich wohne in die Niederlanden.

Habibi.de war Und Ist Mir nicht bekannt.
Ich war normals auf diese website, gebrauchte e-mailadresse stimmt nicht.
Nur name Und adresse war korrekt, weiter fűr mich unbekannt.
Also es Ist möglich das jemand dich anmeldet wann nur adresse Und name bekannt sind, Mann bekommt dann auch einfach Der rechnung.


Lősung in diesem fall:

-  e-mail geschickt das selber keine vertrag bei habibi.de gemacht wűrde. 

- rechnung + kopie zurruckschicken mit post . 

- kontaktmőglichkeit hinzufügen zb handy nummer.

Daher ich nicht selber meine daten eingegeben habe Kann dem vertrag nicht rechtsgültig sein. Auch nicht nach 14 tagen.

In diesem fall, wann jemand anders das auch passiert, noch Nie gehört von habibi.de, alles zuruck schicken.


Mfg

K
Die niederlanden


----------



## Dirk Katzenschwanz (4 Dezember 2015)

Dear Help,

you have to decide yourself either to begin a never-ending correspondence relationship with a scammer or to laugh and to continue life in peace and quiet. 

In the first case, whatever you write will be answered on only one way: PAY INSTANTLY otherwise I SUE YOU! 

In the second case you will receive a large amount of begging-letters:  Please please pay, it will save your soul and so on. 

I give the only counsel to recycle these papers environmently friendly.


----------



## Help (4 Dezember 2015)

That means the site is fake?
Thank you very much for the advice, until now i was very nervous!


----------



## Kt1985 (4 Dezember 2015)

Or put a stamp on it and sent it just back it is not serious see my example in German


----------



## Help (4 Dezember 2015)

Thanks you guys!i can sleep in peace tonight!


----------



## JennyM0707 (5 Dezember 2015)

Moin Zusammen,
Dumm wie ich war, bin ich durch Facebook auch auf diese tolle Seite gestoßen. Ich habe mich kostenlos angemeldet, meine Adresse hinterlegt und festgestellt, dass man nur mit einem Premiumaccount die ,,Angebote" nützen könne. Habe dann gesehen, dass diese 1 Euro kosten soll und habe auch die AGB nicht bestätigt und auch den Premiumaccount nicht freischalten lassen. 

Ich habe nun zwei Fragen:
1.) Die reine Anmeldung ist doch kostenlos oder?
2.) Soll ich vorsichtshalber eine Kündigung per Mail rausschicken oder muss ich sowieso nichts bezahlen, da ich diesen Account nicht aktiviert habe?


----------



## JennyM0707 (5 Dezember 2015)

Hippo schrieb:


> Er stellts zumindest geschickter an als bei seinem Melangoscheiß.
> Du meldest Dich nicht kostenlos an sondern für einen Euro - da klickt jeder doch "kostenpflichtig bestellen" (ist ja nur 1 €)
> ... und übersehen die 14 Tage-Frist
> Schick sicherheitshalber ein Einschreiben / Rückschein hinterher


Man kann sich doch aber kostenlos anmelden oder? Steht so in den AGb. Und wenn man dann die 1 € nicht annimmt, dann muss man auch nichts bezahlen oder?


----------



## Hippo (5 Dezember 2015)

... im Prinzip ja ...
Ist aber mehr oder weniger wurscht - schlimmstenfalls will der dann eine Brieffreundschaft mit Dir anfangen.
Ruhe bewahren und gut ist


----------



## JennyM0707 (6 Dezember 2015)

Hippo: Ich sende zu aller Sichherheit doch noch meine schriftliche Kündigung: Ist dieser Text für die Kündigung deiner Meinung nach okay?
Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
Ich habe mich am 05.12.2015 kostenlos auf Ihrer Internetplatform registriert. Ich fordere Sie hiermit ausdrücklich auf, meinen Account mit sofortiger Wirkung zu löschen. Auch habe ich niemals einem Premium Account zugestimmt und gekauft und ebenfalls nicht den AGB´s dafür zugestimmt.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
xxx


----------



## Dirk Katzenschwanz (6 Dezember 2015)

@ Jenny: genau so beginnt man die Brieffreundschaft mit einem Abzocker...


----------



## JennyM0707 (6 Dezember 2015)

@Dirk Katzenschwanz Also einfach nichts hinschreiben und auf nichts Reagieren? Bessere Variante?


----------



## bernhard (6 Dezember 2015)

https://www.lawblog.de/index.php/archives/2010/02/03/blos-nicht-diskutieren/


----------



## Dirk Katzenschwanz (6 Dezember 2015)

... er kann es nicht lassen (Hand-auf-die-Stirn-klatsch). Habe mal die Verbraucherzentrale Sachsen informiert, die haben ja schließlich das Unterlassungsurteil auch gegen den Abzocker persönlich erwirkt... Screenshot zeigt Werbung geschaltet bei Facebook am 06.12.2015 um 15:17h


----------



## DaveCrove (11 Dezember 2015)

Also Leute ich habe gerade eben diesen Brief bekommen wo das mit 14 Tagen abgelaufen ist und jetzt muss ich 158€ bezahlen ich bin nicht einmal Volljährig und benütze habibi garnicht hab mich nur angemelded um zu sehen wie das so geht sonst nix auser diesen 1€ test ding. Bitte Antwort


----------



## DaveCrove (11 Dezember 2015)

bernhard schrieb:


> https://www.lawblog.de/index.php/archives/2010/02/03/blos-nicht-diskutieren/


Können sie mir sagen was ich tun soll


----------



## bernhard (11 Dezember 2015)

Hier lesen zu dem Stichwort Minderjährigkeit:

https://www.saferinternet.at/online-shopping/

http://help.orf.at/stories/1747787/

http://www.konsument.at/cs/util/get...EADF096C56D2D09F560D29214F7A2577D1D419ED2C810

http://wien.arbeiterkammer.at/beratung/konsumentenschutz/einkaufundrecht/Vertragsrechte.html


----------



## bernhard (11 Dezember 2015)

https://www.watchlist-internet.at/abo-fallen/vertragsverlaengerung-um-255-euro-auf-habibide/


> Internet Ombudsmann hilft
> 
> Dem Internet Ombudsmann liegen Beschwerden von Konsument/innen gegen die von der Habibi Media GmbH betriebenen Plattform habibi.de vor. Konsument/innen, die eine Zahlungsaufforderung von dem Unternehmen erhalten, können sich an den Internet Ombudsmann wenden. Er bietet kostenlose Online-Beratung und Streitschlichtung an.


http://www.ombudsmann.at/


----------



## Hippo (11 Dezember 2015)

bernhard schrieb:


> Hier lesen zu dem Stichwort Minderjährigkeit:
> 
> https://www.saferinternet.at/online-shopping/
> 
> ...


Warum denn in die Ferne schweifen ...
... Ob Melango oder Habibi - alles egal

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/thre...chnologies-chemnitz-und-minderjaehrige.43059/


----------



## BenTigger (11 Dezember 2015)

Hi Hippo,

Das was du dort verlinkst, ist deutsches Recht.
Bernhard hat aber wohl zum User passend, Austria verlinkt


----------



## Hippo (11 Dezember 2015)

Steht wo? Sollte er vielleicht dann dazuschreiben der Dave ...


----------



## bernhard (11 Dezember 2015)

http://www.vol.at/ak-warnt-vor-abofalle/4547995


> Hinter „Habibi“ versteckt sich die neue Abzockmasche eines hinlänglich bekannten deutschen Unternehmers. Die Konsumenten werden durch gezielte Werbemaßnahmen – vor allem auf Social Media Plattformen wie Facebook – auf die Website „habibi.de“ gelockt. Auf dieser Seite werden dann Waren zu Schnäppchenpreisen angeboten. Wer sich ein Produkt – wie zum Beispiel ein iPhone um 17 Euro – sichern will, wird zunächst zur kostenlosen Anmeldung aufgefordert.


----------



## bernhard (18 Dezember 2015)

http://stmk.arbeiterkammer.at/berat...tung_falle/Internetabzocke_auf_Habibi.de.html


> Durch die Zustimmung der AGB und der Datenschutzbestimmungen, sowie der Betätigung der Schaltfläche "Kaufen" steht einem dauerhaften Abo so gut wie nichts mehr im Wege. So gut wie fast nichts: Denn eine zulässige Vertragsverlängerung ist nur mit gesonderter Mitteilung rechtsgültig. Und da diese laut Schilderungen unserer KonsumentInnen nicht vorgenommen wurde, handelt es sich hierbei um unzulässige Vertragsverlängerungen, für die keine Zahlungspflicht für allfällig in Rechnung gestellte Abokosten gelten.


----------



## Feltris (8 Januar 2016)

Hallo, ich bin gerade aus allen Wolken gefallen als ich meine Post geöffnet habe....

Bin leider auch eine von den blöden die sich auf dieser Seite angemeldet haben, aber war seitdem nicht mehr auf der seite weil sie einfach absolut sinnfrei ist....

Nun bekam ich Post mit einer Rechnung über 158 Euro für ein Jahr, damit kann ich mal von ausgehen das die 14 Tage wiederruf vorbei sind....

Was kann ich den jetzt am dümmsten tun ????

Dennoch das wiederrufsschreiben rausschicken oder gleich zum Anwalt oder kann man sich irgendwo hinwenden wo man Hilfe bekommt?


----------



## bernhard (8 Januar 2016)

Man kann auch hier fragen:

http://www.verbraucherzentrale.de/home


----------



## Hippo (8 Januar 2016)

... oder die Beiträge der letzten 4 Seiten lesen ...


----------



## alexandra123456rauta (9 Januar 2016)

Mein Papa hat sich bei Habibi angemeldet weil eine Collegin ihm gesagt hat dass er dort tolle Preise findet und dann wusste er nicht mehr was mit Paket Premium usw. ist also er hat Habibi.de einfach verlassen ohne ein Vertrag zu machen oder sowas. Und jetzt ist es bei uns daheim ein Brief gekommen dass wir 158 € zahlen müssen weil er angeblich dieses Paket genommen hat und die 14 Tage für testen sind abgelaufen. Ich kann einfach sowas nicht glauben, was sollen wir in diesem Fall machen?


----------



## Antiscammer (9 Januar 2016)

alexandra123456rauta schrieb:


> Ich kann einfach sowas nicht glauben, was sollen wir in diesem Fall machen?



Ganz einfach: ein geeignetes Heißgetränk Eurer Wahl aufsetzen, bei Bedarf noch etwas C2H5OH-haltiges hineingeben. Beispielsweise ist bei dieser Jahreszeit ein Irish Coffee eine gute Wahl.

Und danach: ganz tiefenentspannt zurücklehnen.

Es entsteht auf dieser albernen Habibi-Hubbel-Bubbel-Hubba-Bubba-Seite kein kostenpflichtiger Vertrag, und zwar egal, ob man vor der Bestätigung die Seite verlässt oder ob man sogar noch die Bestätigung geklickt hat. Die Gründe dafür stehen bereits ausführlich und wortgewaltig erklärt hier oben seitenlang im Thread sowie in den verlinkten Informationsartikeln. Überraschende Klausel gem. § 305c BGB, Verstoß gegen Treu und Glauben gem. § 307 BGB, Verstoß gegen das Prinzip von Preisklarheit und Preiswahrheit aus § 1 Abs. 6 PAngV, und so weiter und so fort.

Der sächsische Habibi-Hubba-Wubba wird auch nicht vor Gericht gegen Euch klagen.

Das alberne Mahn-Gequake seiner Mahnschranzen könnt Ihr geflissentlich aussitzen. Eine Reaktion darauf ist rechtlich nicht erforderlich. Es gibt keine Rechtspflicht, auf einen Vortrag eines rechtlich nicht bestehenden Anspruchs außergerichtlich reagieren zu müssen.

Falls die Gegenseite es mit einem Mahnbescheid probiert (gelber Brief vom Gericht, ist aber ganz extrem unwahrscheinlich...): Widerspruch innerhalb 14 Tagen gegen den Mahnbescheid ans Gericht einreichen.

Ansonsten können Euch die Mahnschranzen rein gar nichts. Papier (außergerichtlich) ist äußerst geduldig. Und an einer gerichtlichen Klärung hat der Abzocker kein Interesse, auch wenn er dauernd versucht, den Betroffenen etwas anderes weiszumachen.

Und Dein Papa soll seine Kollegin bitte übers Knie legen und ihr von mir noch 5 Patscher extra mit geben, und zwar auf den nackten Poppes bitteschön.


----------



## Nicko1998 (10 Januar 2016)

Das ist vergleichbar mit dem Mahngeblubbere der früheren Haupteintreiber"rechtsanwälte" K.G. und O.T.: Nachbarn brachten mir seinerzeit stoßweise diese Dummbatz-Drohungen der beiden Rechtsverdreher mit immer demselben Text: Meldung an Schufa, Antrag auf eidesstattliche Versicherung, keine Handy-Verträge mehr usw. usw. Es fehlte lediglich noch die Drohung mit der Einschaltung des päpstlichen Femegerichts und der Exkommunizierung! Passiert ist nie etwas - nach dem zweiten Mahnschreiben war Ruhe. Und genauso dürfte es sich hier verhalten.


----------



## Nicko1998 (10 Januar 2016)

Das da war die bislang originellste Rechnung, die mir Bekannte zukommen ließen.


----------



## Jenny 1503 (16 Januar 2016)

Hallo habe heute auch eine Rechnung bekommen . Jetzt einfach nix tun??


----------



## Hippo (16 Januar 2016)

Doch - Thread lesen ...


----------



## bernhard (16 Januar 2016)

http://www.radziwill.info/Eine-neue...mbH-aus-Chemnitz-David-Jaehn-ist-wieder-dabei


> Eine neue Bankverbindung fällt bei der Habibi Media GmbH auf. Jetzt soll das Geld auf ein Konto bei der Berliner Sparkasse gehen. Was der Grund dafür ist, wissen wir nicht. Vielleicht hatten sich zu viele bei dem früheren Geldinstitut beschwert.



https://www.berliner-sparkasse.de/module/static/impressum/index.php?n=/module/static/impressum/


----------



## Dirk Katzenschwanz (16 Januar 2016)

Oooooooohhhh (Mitleid heuchel), das ist aber jammerschade, dass da eine böse böse Bank dem Abzocker auf freundlichen Zuruf das Konto gleich wieder dicht gemacht hat und Abzockers sich woanders Kontoasy erbetteln muss.


----------



## Brina1405 (1 Februar 2016)

Auch ich habe Rechnung und inzwischen Mahnung per email und Post bekommen. Wollte morgen mal eine Anwalts Hotline anrufen was zu tun ist. Das kann ich mir wohl sparen oder? Kann ich wirklich einfach alles ignorieren was von habibi.de kommt ohne mit rechtlichen Konsequenzen rechnen zu müssen?


----------



## BenTigger (1 Februar 2016)

Hippo schrieb:


> Thread lesen ...



von Seite 1 an...


----------



## jupp11 (4 Februar 2016)

https://www.verbraucherzentrale.de/habibi


> *Mit sensationellen Rabatten wirbt die Internetseite habibi.de um Kundschaft: neue Laptops und Computer für unter 15 Euro oder Kaffeemaschinen für 2,50 Euro. Das Geheimnis hinter den unglaubwürdigen Preisen: eine Art Abo-Falle.
> ...*
> Der Betreiber von habibi.de ist den Verbraucherzentralen bestens bekannt. Das Portal stammt aus derselben Schmiede wie die immer wieder unrühmlich aufgefallenen Anbieter melango.de und B2B Technologies GmbH.


----------



## Brina1405 (24 Februar 2016)

Die sind aber hartnäckig.  Hab jetzt schon die dritte Mahnung per email bekommen, da wird schon immer mit Gericht gedroht. Und heute eine per Post dass es bereits intern an ein Inkasso Unternehmen weitergeleitet  wurde. Soll ich mich immer noch still halten oder doch nen Anwalt einschalten?


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (25 Februar 2016)

Brina1405 schrieb:


> Soll ich mich immer noch still halten oder doch nen Anwalt einschalten?


So genau können wir dir das hier nicht sagen, da das womöglich verbotene Rechtsberatung wäre. Das machen andere:



			
				RA Hoesmann schrieb:
			
		

> *Rechtslage ist umstritten*
> 
> Nutzer, welche sich irrtümlich auf der Webseite Habibi.de angemeldet haben, sollten daher Zahlungsaufforderungen der Firma Habibi.de Media GmbH nicht ignorieren, da hier die Rechtslage nicht eindeutig ist. Es kommt vielmehr auf die Umstände des Einzelfalls an und Nutzer sollten aktiv gegen Forderungen der Firma Habibi.de Media GmbH vorgehen, wenn diese der eigenen Meinung nach zu Unrecht erhoben worden sind.


----------



## BenTigger (25 Februar 2016)

Liebe Brina1405,

Deine Informationen an uns, sind so reichhaltig, dass wir nun sogar problemlos das Alter der Kinder des Busfahrers errechnen können, der jetzt um 03.12am in Miami die letzten Besucher der Disco Red Pepper am Hollywoodboulevard abholt.

_Hmmm, was will der blöde Ben denn damit sagen?_

Selbst wenn wir dürften, könnten wir dir keine deiner Fragen mit sinnvollen Hinweisen beantworten, da unser Medium fürs hellsehen grade in Urlaub ist.
Denn nur die könnte uns nun mitteilen, was du genau erhalten hast und was du bereits getan hast oder eben nicht getan hast.

Der einzig gute Tip ist nun: *Wende dich an einen Rechtsanwalt deines Vertrauens.*


----------



## Dirk Katzenschwanz (25 Februar 2016)

Brina1405 schrieb:


> Die sind aber hartnäckig.  Hab jetzt schon die dritte Mahnung per email bekommen, da wird schon immer mit Gericht gedroht. Und heute eine per Post dass es bereits intern an ein Inkasso Unternehmen weitergeleitet  wurde. Soll ich mich immer noch still halten oder doch nen Anwalt einschalten?



Och Mönno, da hast Dich scheinbar bisher so profimässig verhalten und stellst jetzt noch so eine Frage?

Dabei ist die Antwort doch so einfach und naheliegend: "kommt immer auf die Einstellung an, entweder man sieht es gemütlich oder sportlich"


----------



## Antiscammer (25 Februar 2016)

RA Hoesmann schrieb:
			
		

> *Rechtslage ist umstritten*
> 
> Nutzer, welche sich irrtümlich auf der Webseite Habibi.de angemeldet haben, sollten daher Zahlungsaufforderungen der Firma Habibi.de Media GmbH nicht ignorieren, da hier die Rechtslage nicht eindeutig ist. Es kommt vielmehr auf die Umstände des Einzelfalls an und Nutzer sollten aktiv gegen Forderungen der Firma Habibi.de Media GmbH vorgehen, wenn diese der eigenen Meinung nach zu Unrecht erhoben worden sind.



Weiter unten schreibt er aber (und zwar m.A.n. völlig richtig):



> Nach meiner Ansicht handelt es sich bei der Klausel um eine überraschende Klausel im Sinne des BGB, infolgedessen diese Klausel nicht Vertragsbestandteil geworden ist. Auch wird im Rahmen der Anmeldung nicht ausreichend auf die Entgeltlichkeit der Anmeldung und Mitgliedschaft hingewiesen. Da die Nutzer im Internet üblicherweise von einer kostenlosen Nutzung eines Marktplatzes ausgehen, ist die Entgeltlichkeit der Mitgliedschaft eine überraschende Klausel und somit nichtig. Zudem entspricht die Angabe nicht der Preisangabeverordnung.



Was an dieser Rechtslage nun "umstritten" sein soll, das weiß ich nicht.

Vielmehr ist die Rechtslage (zumindest bei Privatverbrauchern) eigentlich völlig eindeutig: auf dieser albernen Habbeldibibbeldibubb-Webseite entsteht wegen § 305c BGB (überraschende Klausel) sowie wegen des Verstoßes gegen Treu und Glauben (§ 307 BGB) sowie wegen Verstoß gegen die Preisklarheit und Informationspflichten (§ 1 Abs. 6 PAngV, § 312d BGB) *kein wirksamer kostenpflichtiger Vertrag.* Im übrigen gibt es hierzu auch diverse Gerichtsurteile gegen die Habbeldi-Melangonier. Die Rechtslage ist also klar.

Wenn es keinen wirksamen kostenpflichtigen Vertrag gibt, dann gibt es (zumindest für den Privatverbraucher) keine Rechtspflicht, auf die albernen Mahnungen reagieren zu müssen - solange nicht ein gelber Brief mit Mahnbescheid oder eine Klage vom Gericht kommt. Und solange braucht man auch nicht zwingend einen Anwalt.

Wer sich dennoch unsicher fühlt, kann selbstverständlich einen Anwalt beauftragen, bleibt jedoch auf den Kosten sitzen (außergerichtliche Vertretung). Alternativ berät für 15 Euro auch die Verbraucherberatung. Die händigen auch nur einen Musterbrief aus (für den es eigentlich keine Rechtspflicht gibt...) und sagen ansonsten dasselbe.


----------



## Antiscammer (25 Februar 2016)

Die dürfen auch meinetwegen mit der "Weiterleitung an das Inkassobüro" drohen. Das interessiert alles überhaupt nicht. Auch der 28. Inkassobrief ändert nichts an der Tatsache, dass auf der Webseite kein wirksamer Vertrag entstanden ist. Im übrigen hat nicht das Inkassobüro über die Zahlungspflicht zu entscheiden, sondern allenfalls (wenn es denn überhaupt dazu kommt...) vor Gericht der Richter. Im weit überwiegenden Regelfall meiden die Abzocker aber den Gang zum Gericht. (Selbst wenn sie es doch probieren: man hat keinen Nachteil, wenn man sich bis zur Klage gar nicht geäußert hat, und dann hat man immer noch Zeit für den Anwalt).

Das Inkassobüro hat hierbei überhaupt gar nichts zu melden. Ein Inkassobüro ist keine Behörde, sondern nur ein privat beauftragtes Schreibbüro, das für seinen Auftraggeber dessen Meinung hinausposaunen darf: "Äi, ich krich von Dir 100 Euro...". Diese Meinung muss einen nicht weiter interessieren.


----------



## Reducal (25 Februar 2016)

Nur, dein dickes hier durchaus bildlich zur Schau gestelltes Fell, hat kaum ein Betroffener. Diese Mahnschreiben sind beängstigend und genau das sollen sie für den Ottonormalo auch sein!

Wenn Otto zuerst eMails und dann später auch noch Briefe bekommt, überlegt er sich mindestens dreimal, was er dagegen tun könnte. Einige Ottos fragen dann hier an. Das Problem ist aber, dass die meisten Ottos tatsächlich beim Habibi waren und das Ganze dann womöglich ausgehen kann, wie damals in Hornberg.


----------



## Antiscammer (26 Februar 2016)

Natürlich sind die Mahnschreiben beängstigend für den Otto Normalo. Genau deswegen schreibe ich doch so ausführlich, dass die Forderung substanzlos ist, und dass Inkassobüros keine Sonderrechte haben.

Wenig hilfreich finde ich dagegen offengestanden ein Zitat aus einer Anwaltswebseite, wo im Titel massiv Verunsicherung gestreut wird ("umstrittene Rechtslage", obwohl das gar nicht umstritten ist...). Damit kann kein Betroffener was anfangen.

Ob die Betroffenen "beim Habibi waren" oder nicht, das ist ebenfalls unerheblich - es gilt § 305c BGB (schreibt sogar auch dieser Anwalt...). Folglich gibt es keine Vertragsgrundlage, und es wird da auch nichts ausgehen "wie in Hornberg". Im Gegenteil: es gibt z.B. mehrere erfolgreich ausgegangene negative Feststellungsklagen seitens Betroffener (gegen melango.de, das Vorläuferprojekt von "habibi"), es wurde also mehrfach gerichtlich festgestellt, dass keine Vertragsgrundlage und kein Zahlungsanspruch besteht - sowohl bei Privatpersonen als auch bei Gewerbetreibenden. Und im Gros der Fälle geht da nie etwas ans Gericht.


----------



## Dirk Katzenschwanz (1 März 2016)

Unser Chemienitzer Liebling (Habibi = arabisch für Liebling) geht wieder auf Kundenfang. Zuletzt gesehen gestern und heute mittag

siehe Screenshot von heute mittag:




wenn ich mir dann ansehe, was ihm vom LG Leipzig in 2014 so alles untersagt worden ist:


*02.12.2014*
*Landgericht Leipzig untersagt B2B Technologies Chemnitz Werbung mit falschen Preisen*
Verbraucherzentrale Sachsen mit Eilantrag erfolgreich
Die Firma B2B Technologies Chemnitz darf nicht mehr mit falschen Preisen im Internet werben. Dies hat das Landgericht Leipzig in einem von der Verbraucherzentrale Sachsen eingeleiteten Eilverfahren entschieden. Das Verbot gilt auch für soziale Netzwerke wie Facebook, wo die Chemnitzer mit Werbeanzeigen und Firmenpräsenzen sehr aktiv waren.

"Die Entscheidung erging nicht nur gegen die Firma, sondern auch gegen ihren Geschäftsführer David Jähn persönlich", teilt Michael Hummel von der Verbraucherzentrale Sachsen mit. "Nach der Rechtsprechung haftet er als Geschäftsführer auch als Privatperson für das Verhalten seines Unternehmens."

Quelle: Verbraucherzentrale Sachsen

dann weiß ich nicht, ob das so klug ist, was man sich da im Chemienitzer Solaris-Tower ausgedacht haben mag.


----------



## BenTigger (2 März 2016)

Und? schon an die VZ Leipzig weitergeleitet?


----------



## Dirk Katzenschwanz (2 März 2016)

kloar, das geschieht doch, ähnlich der Kontoklatsche, schon fast reflexartig:


Sehr geehrter Herr David Jähn,

vielen Dank für Ihren Hinweis.

Für unsere Arbeit ist es äußerst wichtig, dass engagierte Verbraucherinnen und Verbraucher uns jederzeit und aus erster Hand über Probleme mit Anbietern informieren. Den von Ihnen übermittelten Sachverhalt werden wir nach einer Prüfung für unsere weiteren Aktivitäten gern nutzen.  Bitte nehmen Sie hierzu auch unsere Presseinformation vom 26.01.2016 http://www.verbraucherzentrale-sachsen.de/habibi zur Kenntnis. Vielen Dank.




Mit freundlichen Grüßen


A***-K***** W********
Referentin Recht


Zentrales Termintelefon 0341-undsoweiter

Fax: 0341-undsofort


Sitz des Vereins:

Verbraucherzentrale Sachsen e.V.

Katharinenstraße 17

04109 Leipzig

eingetragen beim AG Leipzig unter VR 56

vertreten durch die Geschäftsführerin Frau A***** H****

Modedit: Link funktionsfähig gemacht. BT/MOD


----------



## Brina1405 (2 März 2016)

Also ich als Otto Normalo habe bis jetzt alles ignoriert was ich von habibi  bekommen habe, sowohl per Mail als auch per Post. 
Allerdings habe ich nun eine E mail, in der man meine (angebliche) IP Adresse nennt und einen Zeitstempel mit dem ich mich auf der Seite angemeldet habe. Schön langsam wird mir doch Angst dass das noch ausartet und vor Gericht geht. Dummerweise habe ich wohl wirklich versehentlich diesen Testzugang abgeschlossen und natürlich nicht widerrufen da alle Mails in meinem Spamordner gelandet sind.


----------



## Hippo (2 März 2016)

Fang >> hier << einfach nochmal das lesen an.
Schick mir per PN mal Deine Adresse, dann schick ich Dir auch alle 14 Tage ein böses Schreiben daß Du mir jetzt 1000 € schuldest weil ich Dir hier geantwortet habe ...
Merkst was?


----------



## BenTigger (2 März 2016)

Hmmm... du wärst die erste, die eine persönliche IP als Id zugeteilt bekommen hätte.
Bisher kann niemand die IP einer Person zuteilen, sondern nur einem Computer...
Aber wer hat den bedient???


----------



## Dirk Katzenschwanz (3 März 2016)

Brina1405 schrieb:


> Schön langsam wird mir doch Angst dass das noch ausartet und vor Gericht geht. Dummerweise habe ich wohl wirklich versehentlich diesen Testzugang abgeschlossen und natürlich nicht widerrufen da alle Mails in meinem Spamordner gelandet sind.



Hand-auf-die-Stirn-klatsch!

Denk doch erst mal nach, dann beantworte bitte folgende Frage: Mit was, oder wegen was sollen Abzockers vor Gericht auftreten?

Etwa: "Herr Richter, der/die da hat den erschlichenen Vertrag für meine Abofalle nicht bezahlt, ich bitte um Verurteilung?"

In den 10 Jahren seit Auftauchen des "Geschäftsmodells" habe ich einen einzigen Fall erlebt, in dem ein Abzocker sich gewagt hatte, aufgrund des sehr denkwürdigen Verhaltens seines angeblichen "Vertragspartners" vor Gericht zu ziehen.

Resultat seines frechen Vorstoßes: die Richter sind auf seine Einlassungen, wie rechtskonform doch der angebliche Vertrag zustanden gekommen wäre, überhaupt nicht eingegangen, sondern haben ihm die betrügerische Natur seines Vorgehens gleich um die Ohren gehauen! Und das war noch ein Abzocker von altem Schrot & Korn gewesen, will sagen, der hatte nicht nur Traute & Chuzpe, sondern auch "systemverbundene" Anwälte an der Seite (und eine davon im Bett) gehabt.


----------



## Kriegssoldier (4 März 2016)

Ich habbe  eine  frage mus ich das   zahlen ? mier ist  die  3  wahrnung gekomen sie ist 18.2 gesendet solte sie  bis 26.2 bezahlt sein  und   is  nur gestern  gekomen (3.3) mus ich das zahlen  ? bitte helfen


----------



## BenTigger (4 März 2016)

Ich habbe anttword fur dier:
Du starten lesen hieär: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/vorsicht-bei-habibi-de.49157/
da alle anttwor fur dine frage!


----------



## LilithNut (4 März 2016)

Hallo Leute,
ich bin ziemlich neu hier. Aber wir haben auch so unseren Spaß mit habibi.de.
Mein Mann hatte im September 2015, im Internet die Seite gefunden und mal reingeschaut.
Mein Sohn hatte sich über diese ominöse Seite im Netz mal schlau gemacht und herausgefunden
das es eine fiese Abzockfalle ist.
Es wurde von einem Anwalt geraten, alle Mahnungen von Habibi.de zu ignorieren und bestenfalls
auf ein Schreiben vom Gericht zu warten, um allem zu Widersprechen.
Alle Mahnungen von Habibi.de hatten wir bekommen und ignoriert.

Nun bekamen wir letzte Woche, ein Schreiben von einem Rechtsanwalt Erik Hammer aus Leipzig.
Dieser nett Herr Rechtsanwalt möchte neben den Hauptforderungen von Habibi.de, 70,20€ Anwaltkosten.
Und für jeden weiteren Verzugstag kommen weitere Verzugszinsen von 0,02 € täglich hinzu.

Da hat man Töne.


----------



## Reducal (4 März 2016)

LilithNut schrieb:


> Nun bekamen wir letzte Woche, ein Schreiben von einem Rechtsanwalt ....



http://www.radziwill.info/3-Teil-zu...ll-Geld-fuer-habibi-de-Anmeldungen-beitreiben


> *Anwälte, die nichts zu sagen haben*
> 
> Rechtsanwalt E. Ha., war uns bislang nicht bekannt, schon gar nicht negativ. Was ihn dazu antreibt, für eine Firma, wie die Habibi Media GmbH, aufzutreten und seine Reputation zu riskieren, wissen wir nicht. Manchmal sind Rechtsanwälte, die für Firmen der Abzocker-Szene arbeiten, aber auch nur deren Sprechpuppen._ Ihr Beruf soll Angst einjagen_, ....


----------



## Dirk Katzenschwanz (4 März 2016)

@LilithNut,

"da hat man Töne".... stimmt, der kam völlig unerwartet aus dem Nichts. Konnte gar nicht glauben, dass das ein zugelassener Anwalt ist. 

Ohne rechtsberatend tätig zu werden, würde ich dem Anwalt höflich freundlich schreiben, ob er sich bewusst ist, für wen und was er das Inkasso übernommen hat? Ein kleiner Verweis auf entsprechende Fundstellen im Netz einschließlich des von der Verbraucherzentrale erwirkten und rechtskräftigen Unterlassungsurteils sollte Deine Schilderung begleiten.

Im Schlussakkord fragst Du den Inkassoanwalt, ob er wirklich der Meinung ist, diese dubiose Forderung aufrecht erhalten und auch durchfechten zu wollen/können, bevor Du kenntlich machst, dass dieser Schriftsatz in Kopie an Deinen Rechtsbeistand ebenfalls versendet wird.

Du brauchst nicht glauben, dass Du dann vom Inkassoanwalt die Nachricht erhälst, er würde das Inkasso einstellen. Das bewahrt Dich aber vor der Kostenübernahme Deiner Rechtskosten für die Beauftragung Deines Rechtsbeistandes für den Fall, dass da weitere fordernde Schreiben folgen.


----------



## Antiscammer (5 März 2016)

Es gibt grundsätzlich rechtlich keine Notwendigkeit und auch keine Pflicht, auf Inkassomahnungen bei unberechtigten Forderungen reagieren zu müssen, auch nicht auf die von Anwälten.

In aller Regel wissen diese Anwälte auch durchaus selbst ganz genau, für welches rechtlich wie gelagerte Geschäftsmodell sie da inkassieren. Es ist also überflüssig, den Herrn darauf aufmerksam machen zu wollen, denn der weiß das schon selbst, und er hat sich ganz bewusst dafür entschieden - aus welchen Beweggründen auch immer.



> Das bewahrt Dich aber vor der Kostenübernahme Deiner Rechtskosten für die Beauftragung Deines Rechtsbeistandes für den Fall, dass da weitere fordernde Schreiben folgen.


Nein. Tut es nicht. Die Kosten für die anwaltliche Abwehr außergerichtlicher Forderungen trägt immer der/die Betroffene.
Und wenn die Sache vor Gericht geht, dann trägt die Kosten immer derjenige, der eine unberechtigte Forderung vorgetragen und "sich eines Anspruchs berühmt" hat und der dann hierfür die Rechtsgrundlage nicht nachweisen kann. Es wird aber nicht vor Gericht gehen, denn die Hibbeldimelangonen klagen typischerweise nicht.


----------



## Dirk Katzenschwanz (5 März 2016)

Ich bin weder RA, noch gebe ich irgendeine Rechtsberatung!

Von daher würde ich den Beantwortung der von mir aufgestellten These einschließlich der sich dann anschließenden Aktivität einem RA überlassen wollen.

Allerdings ist ja nicht so, dass es keine entsprechenden Präzedenzfälle gäbe Klick.


----------



## BenTigger (5 März 2016)

Damit bestätigst du ja nun mit dem Klick voll die Aussage von Antscammer und widersprichst deiner eigenen Aussage.
Geld für die Einschaltung eines eigenen Anwaltes gibt es nur dann zurück, wenn es vor Gericht geht UND du der Gewinner des Verfahrens bist


----------



## Dirk Katzenschwanz (5 März 2016)

Hahaha, belass es einfach dabei, dass der Rechtsbeistand gefragt werden sollte, es aber durchaus Präzedenzfälle gibt, auf die sich der Rechtsbeistand auch außergerichtlich berufen kann. Bei so manch einem reicht es, das Schwert zu zeigen...


----------



## Reducal (5 März 2016)

Dirk Katzenschwanz schrieb:


> Präzedenzfälle


Bringen den Einzelnen nicht wirklich weiter.


----------



## BenTigger (5 März 2016)

@Dirk Katzenschwanz 

Sorry, ich habe den Fehler gemacht, den wir normalerweise immer blöde Fragensteller vorwerfen. 
Erst alles lesen und dann Fragen.
Ich habe vor meinem Beitrag, nur das Zitat deines Beitrages bei Antiscammer gelesen und nicht deinen ganzen Beitrag davor. 

Die Aussage des Zitat und deine Antwort ist dann ganz anders angekommen als das Zitat in deinem kompletten Originalposting aussagt.

Natürlich soll man einen Anwalt seines Vertrauens hinzuziehen, wenn man nicht weiter weis und auf Nummer sicher gehen möchte.
Diesen muss man dann natürlich erst selbst bezahlen.

Das reine Zitat bei Antiscammer erweckte den Eindruck, das man dann immer das Geld vom Gegner zurück bekommt. 
Das ist natürlich quatsch.


----------



## Oxydos (6 März 2016)

Hey Leute, mir gehts wie euch, habe hier Mahnungen, e Mails und Drohungen mit RA, Gericht, Betrug und so weiter. Ich habe ne Insolvenz hinter mir und ne Eidestattliche Versicherung abgegeben. Im Falle der angedrohten Klage von diesem Freak aus Chemnitz kriege ich Prozesskostenbeihilfe bis zur letzten Instanz. 

Naja, das Urteil (siehe Link) kommt etwas zu spät aber sollte diesen (Mensch)?  hoffentlich davon abhalten sich in Zukunft auf dieser Art und Weise im Internet zu bewegen.
http://www.noz.de/suche/?q=Bestellbutton

Alles gute


----------



## Oxydos (6 März 2016)

Diese Sch eisse erinnert mich an was:

Sagt der Richter, Herr Angeklagter, wie konnten Sie die Oma umbringen für nur 50 Cent?

Sagt der Angeklagte, Herr Richter, 50 Cent hier, 50 Cent da, da läppert sich ganz schön was zusammen......................


----------



## Antiscammer (6 März 2016)

Dirk Katzenschwanz schrieb:


> ...es aber durchaus Präzedenzfälle gibt, auf die sich der Rechtsbeistand auch außergerichtlich berufen kann...


Aber genau das würde den Betroffenen Geld kosten, und das kriegt er nicht wieder (außergerichtliche Vertretung). Man kann das machen, aber erforderlich ist das nicht.

Es mag einzelne Urteile geben, wonach die außergerichtlichen Anwaltskosten der Betroffenen erfolgreich eingefordert wurden. Nur: freiwillig werden die Abzocker nicht bezahlen, man wird also klagen müssen. Und dann ist es immer Ermessenssache der Amtsrichter. Es hat da nämlich leider auch schon anderslautende Urteile von Amtsgerichten ergeben (d.h. auch bei ersichtlich unberechtigter Forderung sind Anwaltskosten nicht zu erstatten, da es "...zum allgemeinen Lebensrisiko gehöre, mit unberechtigten Forderungen konfrontiert zu werden...", so das Geschwurbel eines Amtsrichters in so einem Fall vor einigen Jahren).

Es müsste also geklagt werden, und dann ist das immer ein Kostenrisiko. Erforderlich ist das letztlich nicht, das sollte man gegenüber den Betroffenen immer klarstellen.


----------



## Antiscammer (6 März 2016)

Oxydos schrieb:


> Im Falle der angedrohten Klage von diesem Freak aus Chemnitz kriege ich Prozesskostenbeihilfe bis zur letzten Instanz.


Mit weit überwiegender Wahrscheinlichkeit wird der Hubbeldi-Melangone nie vor Gericht ziehen.

Das außergerichtliche Mahngequake kann Dir wurst sein.


----------



## Dirk Katzenschwanz (6 März 2016)

@Antiscammer: stimmt genau, von daher war die Diskussion über die Zahlung der Beratungskosten sinn- und wertbefreit

Der gute David Jähn wurde das ganze Wochenende nicht müde, auf Facebook Werbung unter falschen/geklauten Labels anderer unbescholtener Anbieter zu schalten. Na ja, man kann (muss aber nicht) die betroffenen Anbieter davon informieren.

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

ich möchte Sie davon in Kenntnis setzen, dass die Habibi GmbH, Gesch.-Fü. David Jähn, aus Chemnitz seit geraumer Zeit Ihre Labels für die eigene Werbeschaltung auf Facebook missbraucht. (siehe angehängter Screenshot) Nur zur Hintergrundinfo möchte ich erwähnen, dass die Fa. Habibi sogenannte Kostenfallen im Internet betreibt (habibi.de) und auf diese Weise wohl davon ablenken möchte, dass ihr von der Verbraucherzentrale per Gerichtsurteil diese irreführende Werbung eigentlich untersagt worden ist.

Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass Sie in Zusammenhang zu so einem unseriösen Geschäftsgebaren gebracht werden möchten.

Mit freundlichen Grüssen


----------



## Dirk Katzenschwanz (11 März 2016)

Derzeit schaltet die Habibi Media GmbH Kampagnen auf Facebook, als hätte so eine (unterschriebene und rechtsgültige) Unterlassungsverfügung ein mittlerweile eingetretenes Verfallsdatum gehabt. Nur gut, dass er ja auch persönlich in der Pflicht ist. Wenn ich mir das Urteil und seine Begründung durchlese, ist mir schleierhaft, worin der Unterschied seiner jetzigen Lockvogelwerbung zu den erfolgreich abgemahnen Werbeversprechen liegen soll?

Allerdings wäre er nicht der erste Abzocker, der sich mit Gewalt selbst in die Luft gesprengt hätte.


----------



## Oxydos (15 März 2016)

Na abhauen kann er nicht mehr. Lt. Neuester Info


----------



## Zölle (19 April 2016)

Meine Frau ist dem Hund auf den Leim gegangen .... Sie kann auch noch nicht sehr gut deutsch :-/
Heute legt sie mir ein "Aussergerichtliches Mahnschreiben" vor die Nase ( Muss vielleicht erwähnen das ich nicht so oft zuhause bin )   Was kann ich tun ? Ein Briefumschlag ohne Stempel  ... GoGreen , Kann jemand nachweisen , das ich diesen erhalten habe ? 

Danke und liebe Grüsse 
Zölle


----------



## BenTigger (20 April 2016)

Aehm. .. ein außergerichtliches Mahnschreiben ist nichts weiter als ein Stück Papier mit mehr oder weniger sinnvollen Worten gefüllt.
Es dient nur dazu, bei dir die Angst zu schüren und dich zur Zahlung von unsinnigen Rechnungen zu bewegen. 
Mehr Wert hat das nicht.


----------



## Reducal (20 April 2016)

Zölle schrieb:


> "Aussergerichtliches Mahnschreiben"



Angstmachmodus:


----------



## Filefun (21 April 2016)

I am sorry to post in English ....... I also got a bill from Habibi to pay 279 Euros to avoid taking me to court. Please who has this same problem and what hese threats? This is seriously giving me sleepless nights because i do not even have the money...Can anyone help me?


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (21 April 2016)

Help schrieb:


> Can somebody tell me in english what can i do?



http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/vorsicht-bei-habibi-de.49157/page-4#post-387204


----------



## Dirk Katzenschwanz (7 Juli 2016)

eine kleine Veränderung fand im Impressum der Gesellschaft statt. Man findet auch schon erste Beschwerden über Mahn-/Inkassoschreiben. Na ja, man kann einem RA halt nicht verbieten, seinen Ruf zu ruinieren. Allerdings habe ich Zweifel, dass sich Namensverbrennung noch finanziell rentiert ...


----------



## Reducal (7 Juli 2016)

Dirk Katzenschwanz schrieb:


> Na ja, man kann einem RA halt nicht verbieten, seinen Ruf zu ruinieren.



Aber die Wahl des ortsansässigen Anwalts ist doch eigentlich ganz gut, oder? Somit bleiben auch die zahlreichen Strafanzeigen beim gleichen Referat der StA Chemnitz und somit muss sich zum tot schreiben kein weiterer Jurist von Amts wegen in die Problematik einlesen. Wäre ja nicht auszudenken, wenn der Posten des Geschäftsführers z. B. nach Leipzig abgewandert wäre. Dort hätte man womöglich auf die Verdächtigen nur gewartet.


----------



## LilithNut (8 Juli 2016)

Hallo an Alle,
mein Post liegt schon eine ganze Weile zurück, 04.03.16. Da hatte ich ja geschrieben, das wir ein Schreiben von einem Anwalt aus Leipzig bekommen hätten. Nun ist ja schon einige Zeit ins Land gegangen und wir haben ja noch ein anderes Leben, außer auf Schreiben von Habibi.de zu warten. 
Und es ist bisher noch kein weiteres Schreiben bei uns eingetroffen, weder vom Anwalt noch vom Amtsgericht.

Da kann man doch mal sehen was das Internet so alles zu Stande bringt. Vielleicht haben die Herrschaften kalte Füße bekommen, wie sie endlich mal gemerkt haben, dass es Internetplattformen gibt, auf denen sich die Leute austauschen und gegenseitig helfen.

Für den Fall das doch noch mal ein Schreiben kommen sollte, werde ich mich wieder melden.

Bis dahin
liebe Grüße von der Nordsee
LilithNut


----------



## Reducal (8 Juli 2016)

LilithNut schrieb:


> Vielleicht haben die Herrschaften kalte Füße bekommen....



...sind das keine Herrschaften sondern eher sowas, wie Ganoven, die schon tausenden Menschen das Leben schwer und sich an deren Unglück bereichert haben
...attestiere ich dem Hauptverantwortlichen, dass er keinerlei Skrupel hat
Entweder bekommst du die erwarteten Schreiben noch oder du bist einfach nur durchs Raster gefallen.


----------



## Dirk Katzenschwanz (8 Juli 2016)

LilithNut schrieb:


> Vielleicht haben die Herrschaften kalte Füße bekommen...



Bestimmt NICHT!

Von einem Prozessbeteiligten wurde mir berichtet, dass der angeklagt Ex-Geschäftsführer rotzendfrech aufgetreten ist: 

"die Anzeigen auf Facebook (Werbung, die auf die Abofalle verlinkt war) sind gar nicht von mir geschaltet worden" und

"wenn Sie das nicht beweisen können, dann brauchen Sie es gar nicht vorzutragen"


----------



## LilithNut (29 Oktober 2016)

Hallo an Alle,
nun ist schon eine ganze weile ins Land gegangen und wir hatten nichts mehr von Habibi.de gehört.
Doch oh Wunder, am Donnerstag ist ein neuer Brief vom Anwalt Hammer aus Leipzig eingetroffen.
In diesem Brief steht, das Herr Hammer es nicht so toll  findet, dass man nicht auf die Mahnungen
der Habibi Media GmbH und auf seine anwaltliche Mahnung reagiert.
In diesem Schreiben wurde uns auch erklärt, das in zwischen die Gebühren für das zweite Vertragsjahr
fällig geworden sind. Jetzt werden wir gebeten 342,70€ zuzahlen.

Eigentlich hatte ich gedacht, dass wir Ruhe vor diesen fiesen Machenschaften haben.
In dem Schreiben von habibi.de, das Herr Hammer netter Weise dazu gelegt hatte,
habe ich entdeckt das Habibi.de pauschal 21,20€ für Wirtschaftsauskünfte bei der
SCHUFA Holding; Creditreform oder Bürge, sowie 19,70€ für die Einwohnermeldeauskunft
bei Behörden berechnen.


Dann noch zur guter Letzt, steht in dem Brief; Wir bitten Sie deshalb um pünktliche Zahlung,
damit Sie unnötigen Ärger und Kosten vermeiden und auch wir unseren Zahlungsverpflichtungen
nachkommen können.

*Und als wichtiger Hinweis für uns:*
Auch wenn Ihr Vertrag mit Ablauf des 2. Jahres automatisch endet, können Sie auch danach noch
von den vielen Vorteilen einer Premium-Mitgliedschaft profitiere. Melden Sie sich dazu einfach neu an!

Wer will sich denn schon freiwillig, bei Habibi.de noch mal anmelden, um das gleiche Theater wieder
einmal durch zumachen? Also wir ganz bestimmt nicht.


Liebe Grüße


----------



## Dirk Katzenschwanz (29 Oktober 2016)

LilithNut schrieb:


> ... doch oh Wunder, am Donnerstag ist ein neuer Brief vom Anwalt Hammer aus Leipzig eingetroffen.
> In diesem Brief steht, das Herr Hammer es nicht so toll  findet, dass man nicht auf die Mahnungen
> der Habibi Media GmbH und auf seine anwaltliche Mahnung reagiert...



Kann ich verstehen, dass der gute RA erst mühevoll seine Staatsexamina absolviert und dann natürlich enttäuscht ist, wenn Du ihn und seine Drohkulissen einfach ignorierst, *so was macht man nicht!* (Sorry, den Sarkasmus konnte ich mir nicht verkneifen).



LiLithNut schrieb:


> ... habe ich entdeckt das Habibi.de pauschal 21,20€ für Wirtschaftsauskünfte bei der
> SCHUFA Holding; Creditreform oder Bürge, sowie 19,70€ für die Einwohnermeldeauskunft
> bei Behörden berechnen.



Ja ne, is klar, fehlt noch die Drohung mit dem Schuldnerregister, einstweiliger Erschießung und und und

Da wird blind mit allem gedroht, was so gängig ist, ohne Unterschied, ob gewerbetreibend oder privat.
Ich würde den RA gern fragen, ob er das Angebot seines "Protagonisten" ausschließlich für Gewerbetreibende tätig sein zu wolllen, selbst ernst nimmt?



LilithNut schrieb:


> ... dann noch zur guter Letzt, steht in dem Brief; Wir bitten Sie deshalb um pünktliche Zahlung,
> damit Sie unnötigen Ärger und Kosten vermeiden und auch wir unseren Zahlungsverpflichtungen
> nachkommen können.



(Besorgnismodus an) Die Monatsraten für so einen Cadillac (bevorzugte Automarke in diesen Kreisen) können schon Löcher in die Finanzplanung reißen... (Besorgnismodus aus)


----------



## wolli1106 (11 November 2016)

bernhard schrieb:


> Alternativ nimmt
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> "Post" entgegen.


Leider auch mit dieser Mail Adresse nicht möglich.Kommt immer wieder retuor.


----------



## Hippo (11 November 2016)

Schriftlich, Einschreiben/Rückschein - wenn das auch ungeöffnet zurückkommt - UNGEÖFFNET abheften und zurücklehnen.
Erst bei Mahnbescheid wieder reagieren.
Guck hier mal um b2b-Bereich die Melangonier-Threads an. Das ist ungefähr das gleiche


----------



## Reducal (11 November 2016)

Dass der Sachse immer noch rum macht, wundert mich. Es war doch so schön ruhig um ihn geworden. Aber vielleicht kommen jetzt ja nur noch "Altlasten", die von anderen Klitschen (vielleicht sogar mit dem Namen des Sachsen) beigetrieben werden sollen.


----------



## ourrainbow (16 November 2017)

hallo, habe heute für einen syrischen Flüchtling, die Post übernommen, inzwischen ist die Mahnung bei fast 1000€. Wir waren bei der Verbaucherzentrale und haben uns beraten lassen. Wir bekamen einen Vordruck ausgehändigt, den wir unbedingt per Einschreiben, Einwurf /nicht RÜCKANTWORT (nehmen sie nicht an) schicken sollen. Wenn sie auch keine Handhabe haben, ohne Einspruch können sie aber einen Schufaeintrag erwirken!!!. Hoffe, das wir damit die Sache vom Tisch haben!!


----------



## Hippo (17 November 2017)

Da könnt ihr relativ ruhig bleiben. Ich denke nicht daß da viel kommt - auch kein Schufaeintrag. Der gäbe dem Opfer sofort die Möglichkeit aktiv zu werden.
Das mit dem Einschreiben auf der einen Seite richtig, wenn es sich um seriöse Empfänger und enge Fristen handelt.
Im Falle von Habibi würde ICH eine Einschreiber MIT Rückschein schicken.
Der Vorteil dabei ist - wenn er zurückkommt hast Du einen Nachweis daß Habibi ihn nicht angenommen hat.
Eine Firma hat aber stets sicherzustellen daß sie von Geschäftspost entgegennehmen kann und auch tut.
Die Folgen eines diesbezüglichen Versäumnisses muß sich die Firma zurechnen lassen. D.h. sie kann sich NICHT darauf berufen von dem Inhalt des Briefes Kenntnis erlangt zu haben.


----------



## BenTigger (17 November 2017)

Man kann auch im Vorfeld bei der Schufa aktiv werden und denen mitteilen, dass die Rechnung bestritten wird und kein Zahlungsverzug besteht. Dann wird der Eintrag auch nicht vorgenommen.


----------



## Dirk Katzenschwanz (19 November 2017)

Unsinn! 

Schufa-Einträge können nur und ausschließlich mit unbestrittenen bzw. titulierten Forderungen und auch nur und ausschließlich von Mitgliedern der Schufa veranlasst werden. 

Es gab einmal eine RAin aus der Abofallenszene, die eigens dafür Mitglied geworden war und versucht hatte, untitulierte Forderungen zu melden. Ist ihr nicht gut bekommen, die Schufa hat ihr sofort die Mitglieschaft gekündigt!

Habibi und alle Vor- und Nachfolgestrukturen einschließlich der beauftragen Inkasso-Anwälte waren nie Mitglied der Schufa.


----------

